# Pre-Xmas Brum meet up - Saturday 10th December



## aqua (Nov 27, 2011)

So, after some discussions on the where to eat in brum thread (started by wayward bob) a few of us fancy getting together for a meal before Xmas.

As a couple of us have small ankle biters we need to go for lunch rather than the evening.

Who fancies it? x


----------



## MooChild (Nov 28, 2011)

Could be pursuaded


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, as long as bees promises not to bite my ankles.


----------



## aqua (Nov 28, 2011)

YAY moochild 
blags - I'll try but you know what he's like


----------



## BigTom (Nov 28, 2011)

should be good for this


----------



## moomoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Possibly.  Depends where football is that morning.


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2011)

Kidda & purenarcotic are coming too  possibly epico?


----------



## Kidda (Nov 29, 2011)

Epico and his lovely other half will be in attendance to.
Can't promise they won't bite peoples ankles though.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll be there. There's no Big Johns locally though, but you do pass it on the 35 out of town going through highgate.Mind you, you did say 'meal'.......


----------



## BigTom (Dec 5, 2011)

Has a time been arranged? I've realised that I'm busy in the morning until 1pm.. can we make it a late lunch?


----------



## aqua (Dec 5, 2011)

we're aiming for a 1pm start(ish) as I will need to be away home by 4 (the joys of a small child with an early bedtime  ) what time could you make it?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

So there are Urbz in Brum.... 

Any chance anyone has a spare room they want to let a couple of nights a week for a small consideration? I'm looking at going to Uni in September and Birmingham City iz on my list, but I don't want to get accommodation there - I reckon there will be some nights I need to crash up that way due to lecture times.

I'm knocking on for middle aged, geeky and very boring for those who I haven't met.

Sorry to hijack thread, I can't even come for drinks on the 10th as I'm off out in Nottz. Sorry.  I will try and make another one though.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 6, 2011)

aqua said:


> we're aiming for a 1pm start(ish) as I will need to be away home by 4 (the joys of a small child with an early bedtime  ) what time could you make it?


I'm not exactly sure what time, I'm doing union rep training in the morning, in Stirchley, that is scheduled to finish at 1pm, so I should be in town by half one.. but it might finish a little early, or a little late.. 
There's not much in the way of plans on here, so I don't know if you were thinking of booking a table at a restaurant type thing or something a bit more casual at a cafe/pub with food type place.. if the latter it'd be no problem if I turned up late.. not sure about the former..


----------



## aqua (Dec 6, 2011)

we're off to soul food @ hare & hounds in kings heath so not far from stirchley  there is a thread in community with more info  I'm sure being a bit late won't be a problem  x


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 6, 2011)

Aren't we meeting at hare & hounds in kings heath?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah.. I just had no idea there was another thread (I don't look at the community forum).


----------

